# Have you noticed?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every new series on TV now comes with a disclaimer "Contains some violence and scenes of a sexual nature." followed by "Viewers of a sensitive nature might get upset".
All of em. Do we need this disclaimer every time like cookie warnings. :surprise:

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that is because of a certain edition of the "Magic Roundabout" when

Zebedee said "It's time for bed" and that made Florence smile.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Every new series on TV now comes with a disclaimer *"Contains some violence and scenes of a sexual nature." followed by "Viewers of a sensitive nature might get upset".*
> All of em. Do we need this disclaimer every time like cookie warnings. :surprise:
> 
> Ray.


I think we should have that on motorhomefruitcakes. :spam2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK I will post it...………………………...yeah.>

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, you are right. And the music!!! Not just the programme itself but the trailers in between. My finger is constantly hovering over the mute button on the remote control.

When we returned from Spain last year I could not watch a whole evening of tv. The garish lighting and loud music was too much for my senses. i wonder if it is responsible for all the anxiety in the world?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat. I thought it was just me. 
I hate much on ITV because of the flashing subliminal adds, previews, reality crap, etc. Although I do like their current affairs and late night news.
Films, dramas and series, to follow the dialogue I put subtitles on and reduce the volume. My wife who reads slowly but hears everything puts the volume up for the atmosphere. Can't win. 

But I still feel we don't need constant reminders of graphic content, sexual action and flashing images. Although I realise they are warning for some people who are susceptible to seizures. But like allergies these people take care not to be affected.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I try to record commercial channels, while I watch BBC, so that I can fast forward through the adverts and other rubbish. The BBC is driving me nuts with its trailers for other progammes. Sometimes their trailers run for longer than the adverts on ITV!I remember a teacher who used to encourage us to debate (so that he could put his political views to us) telling us that advertising was the scourge of society. I remember his words quite frequently. At the time it was mainly toothpaste and soap powder ads etc. He maintained that we did not need adverts to drive us to buy things that were already catered for in our lives already. Ultimately, the ads made us unhappy and were, in his opinion. completely unnecessary. How much would all our goods cost if we were not paying for the advertising budget?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It also gets on my nerves the constant trailers on the BBC. Its a none commercial station so just get on with it!

However my biggest gripe and this is on all channels is the preview and "coming up". You have chosen to watch the bloody program so why do we have to have two minutes (sometimes more) of its contents which are often spoilers at the beginning and then before every advert on commercial TV! Drives me nuts that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'Coming Soon' but no date.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What happened to points of view?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Trouble is tv and radio are now all run by twelve year olds  Everything has to be accompanied by background music. The exception is Radio 4 but there is only so much of that I can take. 

I was listening to Lisa Tarbuck the other night and someone put music behind her dialogue. She stopped speaking and said something along the lines of "what's that? Do you want me to shut up now?" to whichever producer had done it. Good on you Lisa!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What happened to points of view?


I think there is still something like that on Sundays. Not sure what it's called but no one at the Beeb pays any notice.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another thing that I have noticed lately is that (nearly) all dramas these days seem to HAVE to have one character who is gay! 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe that’s just they way of the world ploddy 

Certainly won’t be why warnings are given, or I hope not given this day and age 

Scenes of a sexual nature and violence ? Why not warn the viewer ?

Sexual nature I’m far to old, been there seen it done it , more than once 

Violence, well I still leave the room at certain scenes of violence 

Does it bother me?

You bet it does 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The mumbling does my head in. Turn the volume up to hear that and get deafened when some action takes place. I'm sure actors are directed to mumble these days. Who started that Sutherlad on 24? Mumble, mumble, mumble, breathless bit, mumble, mumble, mumble.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think as we get older we don’t hear well at certain sound levels , either treble or base 

At least on catch up it’s possible to rewind to listen to a missed comment again 

Although often it wasn’t that significant anyway 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Andy. The token gay actor has taken over from the token black actor. 

I don't think it so much our hearing, Sandra, because I hear the radio perfectly well. It is all about "atmosphere". When they add a strong accent into mumbling then I have to give up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Alan, I have all but given up trying to watch any American film now. But even the TV dramas have their atmosphere and over the shoulder mumbles (remarks).
I detest and hardly watch things like Strictly and ?Factor as the presenters chatter way while the audience is screaming and clapping like puppets.

And yes Pat every add now has to have the obligatory minority group represented. Great times for a gay, coloured, ethnic, stunted, handicapped actor.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There was a program about aircraft recently I commented on it on MHOwner where you had an old man, a fat woman, a black woman and a bloke in a wheelchair all in the same episode, Liz and I were watching something on TV last night and it was pun after pun, totally ruined it for me, I don't mind the odd clever one, but this was machine-gun comedy, only it wasn't, the annoying thing is that it was about Scotland in the main.


Is there an ombudsperson for crap TV and Radio?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I should have been snapped up as an extra in a zombie film then 

Missed my way there 

We are not really keen on American programmes Ray , Albert is going deaf and prefers not to wear his hearing aid, too much background noise he says 

So we often use the subtitles 

Just wish we could get that little man off the screen !!

I don’t really mind the subtitles but find the all the hand signals disconcerting 

Loving watching catch up though, all the episodes back to back, and not having to wait a week for the next instalment 

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

How about next Saturday BBC2, 11.15pm which is part 2 of Pose where “Blanca soon realises the odds are stacked against a transgender woman of colour.’


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I should have been snapped up as an extra in a zombie film then
> 
> Missed my way there
> 
> ...


I don't get the little man signing Sandra. Used to along with a horrible commentary of the actions. But all stopped now. Not sure how but something in the menu.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

shingi said:


> How about next Saturday BBC2, 11.15pm which is part 2 of Pose where "Blanca soon realises the odds are stacked against a transgender woman of colour.'


I think I'm busy


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Every new series on TV now comes with a disclaimer "Contains some violence and scenes of a sexual nature."
> Ray.


Yes I wait with excitement and anticipation, but I'm always disappointed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoying the Dublin Murders at the moment, but I’ve caught up now and have to wait 

Killing Eve was brilliant in my opinion 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved Killing Eve! The Dublin Murders started off really well but hit a bit of a bland spot. Bit better this week. They were probably told to extend the series


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Capture was good, some tacky moments and a bit slow at times, could have been shorter 

Keeping Faith was excellent 

Confession, again good , but a bit condensed would have been better 

Little Dorit, Dickens, especially the references to the “ministry of circumlocution “

Not much has changed there then !!!

Sandra


----------

